# What do you suggest.......................?



## BigCountry (Dec 29, 2011)

I have been turning pens and would like to start to turn other things too. 

I am wanting to turn some bottle stoppers and pepper mills. I have a couple of questions:

1) I currently have a Sorby 3/4" roughing gouge. What other tools would you recommend I get so I can turn the bottle stoppers and mills?

2) Do you recommend any "starter kits/packages" for the bottle stoppers/pepper mills? I know someone recommended Ruth Niles' package for bottle stoppers. Are there others that you recommend?

Thanks,

Keith


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Keith I turn a lot of stoppers and mills. For mills I use those from Craft Supply USA. The Artisian and the Deluxe. I have never had a problem with either. As far as stoppers go I have used several from several different vendors. I use only Ruth Niles stoppers now because they are stainless steel which won't corrode and she has a starter set which is great. You have to be careful because on most of the stoppers that are plated after a while they will corrode and they look terrible. When I first started I had a few complaints on those. 

As for tools on mills and stoppers I have a 3/8" & 1/2" bowl gouge, a 3/4" skew, a 3/8" and 1/2" spindle gouge. I do most of my work with these and a 3/4" roughing gouge along with a 1/16" thin parting tool. I get my tools from Doug Thompson here. Thompson Lathe Tools They are reasonable and second to none. They hold a edge longer than any other tool in my shop so I go to the grinder about 1/2 as much. Hope this helps and ask away.


----------



## BigCountry (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank you for the reply Bernie! I am looking at the Thompson tools as well as the Crown Tools.

With the Thompson tools, do buy his handles or turn your own? He has a link on his page for some vendors that sell tool handles. I particularly like the look and price of Paul Bennet's handles.

Another question, I have a Delta 46-460 lathe. I also have a PSI collet chuck for it. What other chuck do you recommend? I was looking at the Nova G3, but want to make sure I get a decent chuck. I have seen and heard some guys recommend the Oneway Stronghold. What is your recommendation?

Again, thank you for all your help and input!


Keith


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Keith I turn my own handles. I like my handles a little longer than those you buy but that is just me. I can also make them to fit my hand comfortably. 

As far as Chucks go I have a Vicmarc VM 100. I love this chuck but found out that the Grizzly chuck H6265 1 X 8 and H6267 are the same chuck. The jaws of the VM 100 will fit these chucks. So needless to say I have 5 of the grizzly chucks with different jaws on each of them. I am lazy and hate changing jaws. I have had these chucks now for about 7 yrs and not one lick of problems with any of them. 

So for your lathe the H6265 1" X 8 would be fine. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Harrison67 (May 30, 2012)

I've been using the Barracuda chuck from PSI. One of the greatest.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

I watched a demo at our turning club last month and the guy doesn't use a roughing gouge. He used a skew to start shaping. For more info, go to American Association of Woodturners - Official Website for lots of info on turning.


----------



## jeremylinot (Jun 5, 2009)

IMHO, suggesting to someone who possibly (may) not know how to use a skew; to suggest trying to rough with it is dangerous. Not to mention very likely to discourage them from really learning how to use it.

In capable hands a skew is a beautiful thing. For someone just learning it is a horrible catch looking for a place to happen. My .02, YMMV.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Depends on what you are roughing. On spindles a skew is no more dangerous than a roughing gouges. I use a skew all the time to rough pepper mills or bottle stoppers.

Now I agree with you that using a skew to rough a bowl or vase would be a no-no IMHO as I would not use a roughing gouge on a bowl or vase. The tang on it is small and a catch is dangerous. IMHO a skew, spindle and roughing gouges are for spindle work.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Since I am new to turning take this for what it's worth. I started out with cheap tools that were given to me and I lost all interest in turning. I then bought some EZ Wood tools (the rougher, finisher and detail set) with these I was able to make bowls by the bin load. They were so easy to use that I just kept turning and turning, I have since ordered and am waiting for 6 traditional tools. I think the worst thing that a new user can do is use a cheap starter kit from some place like Sears. Good tools cost good money. Thanks for your recommendations on what to get Bernie.


----------

